# [Leserartikel] Ring Video Doorbell 2 - Eine "smarte" Klingel im Test



## sh000kz (11. Oktober 2018)

Liebe Community,


seit längerer Zeit habe ich immer wieder Probleme mit meiner, aufgrund gegebener wohnlicher Umstände, „Funktürklingel“. Manchmal funktioniert sie und manchmal auch nicht. Zum Glück habe ich nette Nachbarn die in solchen Fällen auch mal Pakete annehmen. Nach längerer Recherche bin ich dann auf die „Ring Video Doorbell 2“ gestoßen. Die Angaben vom Hersteller haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich bei der Firma Ring informiert ob es möglich wäre eine solche Klingel einmal zu testen. Diese verwies mich dann an die Firma Grayling die das Marketing übernimmt und sich um solche Angelegenheiten kümmert. Nach einer kurzen Vorstellung meinerseits, wurde mir dann ein Testexemplar der Doorbell 2 und des „Chime Pro“, einem drahtlosen Türgong, zugesendet. Hier kommen nun also meine Testergebnisse und einige Einschätzungen über die „Ring Video Doorbell 2“.


*Erster Eindruck und Lieferumfang*


Das Paket erreichte mich am 14. Juli 2018. Darin enthalten waren die „Ring Video Doorbell 2“ und der „Chime Pro“, sowie ein kurzes Begleitschreiben der Firma Grayling.



Das Paket der Doorbell umfasste:


Ring Video Doorbell 2
 

Zwei Wechselabdeckung für die Doorbell 2 in Schwarz/Anthrazit und Silber
 

Schraubenzieher mit wahlweise Kreuzschlitz- oder Torxaufsatz
 

Mini-Wasserwaage
 

Dübel und Schrauben in unterschiedlichen Längen
 

Zwei Halterrahmen in verschiedenen Winkeln
 

Ein 6. Steinbohrer
 

Klingeldrahtverlängerung
 

Schaumstoff um die Befestigung zu polstern (später genauer erklärt)
 

Eine Diode für Anschluss an digitale Klingel
 

Gebrauchsanweisung in Deutsch und Englisch
 

Orangefarbenes microUSB-Kabel



Die Doorbell 2 ist bis auf kleine Ausnahmen vollständig aus Kunststoff gefertigt. Stellen, die sowohl bei der Montage als auch bei der normalen Funktion berührt werden sind matt gehalten, vermutlich um Fingerabdrücke zu vermeiden. Die durchsichtige Abdeckung der Kameralinse wirkt relativ kratzfest. Trotz einer Fertigung aus Kunststoff macht das Gerät einen wertigen Eindruck. Durch die angewinkelten Halterahmen ähnelt die Form der Doorbell 2 eher einem Trapez als einem Quader.



Das Paket des Chime Pro umfasste:



Chime Pro
 

Euro- und US-Stecker
 

Gebrauchsanweisung in Deutsch und Englisch



Der Chime Pro ist ebenfalls vollständig aus Kunststoff gefertigt. Jedoch wurden hier bei der Fertigung Abstriche gemacht. Sein Hochglanz Gehäuse wirkt nicht nur billig sondern vermittelt auch den Eindruck bei einem Sturz auseinander zu brechen, also besser nicht fallen lassen. Die an der linken und rechten Seite herausragenden Antennen sind zweckmäßig angebracht und wirken nicht sehr stabil. Es ist definitiv kein Kinderspielzeug.



*Technische Daten basierend auf den Herstellerinformationen*


Bei der Doorbell 2 handelt es sich um eine Türklingel mit einer eingebauten Audio- und Videoübertragungseinheit. Sie kann wahlweise per mitgeliefertem Akku oder einer bereits vorhandenen Türklingel Installation mit Strom versorgt werden. Laut Herstellerangaben beträgt die Kapazität des Akkus 6.040 mAh und besteht aus 16.850 Zellen. Dies soll für ca. 6-12 Monate oder etwa 1.000 Benachrichtigungsereignisse ausreichen. Eine vollständige Ladung des Akkus benötig 5-10 Stunden je nach Eingangsladestrom. Amper oder Watt müssen beim Ladegerät nicht beachtet werden, denn die eigentliche Lademechanik befindet sich im Akku und reguliert sich selbst. Ein orangefarbenes microUSB-Kabel ist zum Laden beigelegt und kann sowohl über den PC als auch über ein USB-Netzteil angeschlossen werden. Leuchtet die eingebaute LED durchgehend grün, signalisiert dies die vollständige Ladung des Akkus.

Der Erfassungsbereich der Linse liegt bei ca. 160°. Die Auflösung der Aufnahmen liegt bei 1080p, jedoch mit einer geringen Bitrate. Durch ein eingebautes Infrarotmodul sind Livebilder und Aufnahmen auch bei Nacht möglich. Zusätzlich verfügt die Doorbell 2 auch über einen Bewegungssensor, der alle Bewegungen innerhalb eines einstellbaren Erfassungsbereiches registriert. Um sich mit dem heimische Netzwerk zu verbinden besitzt die Doorbell 2 ein 2.4Ghz (802.11 b/g/n) W-LAN-Modul. Die Doorbell 2 soll wetterbeständig sein und soll bei Außentemperaturen zwischen -20°C und 48°C einsetzbar sein.

Der Chime Pro fungiert nicht nur als Glockenspiel der Doorbell 2, sondern ist auch ein W-LAN Repeater, mit dem bei Bedarf (zu hohe Reichweite oder zu dicke Wände) das Doorbell 2 W-LAN-Signal aufgenommen und verstärkt werden kann. Betrieben wird der Chime Pro direkt über die Steckdose. Sein durchschnittlicher Verbrauch, nach eigenem messen, innerhalb von vier Wochen liegt bei 1,5-2 Watt. Sollte er als Repeater fungieren, können nochmals 2 Watt addiert werden.



*Montage*


Die Montage der Doorbell 2 ist denkbar einfach. Dank des umfangreichen mitgelieferten Zubehörs benötigt man außer einer Bohrmaschine oder eines Akkuschraubers (je nach Untergrund) kein weiteres Werkzeug. Die Ausrichtung der Doorbell 2 ist aufgrund der angewinkelten Halterahmen sehr einfach an jeder Stelle umsetzbar.

Um auch auf unebenen Untergründen einen ebenen Anpressdruck zu erreichen kann die Schaumstoffpolsterung, die die Doorbell 2 vor Transportschäden schützen soll verwendet werden. Mit einem kleinen Zuschnitt und ein bisschen Kleber kann diese perfekt auf der Rückseite des Halterahmens angebracht werden.

Um ein wackeln der Klingel zu vermeiden sollte sie mit mindestens drei Schrauben angeordnet in einer Dreieck- oder Quadrat-Form angebracht werden. Die mitgelieferte Mini-Wasserwaage eignet sich jedoch nur bedingt zur Überprüfung ob die Klingel in Waage hängt, da sie nicht an der Wandhalterung, sondern an der Doorbell 2 angebracht wird. Aus diesem Grund fällt eine aufwendige Justierung an, bei der man die Doorbell 2 immer wieder anbringen muss um zu testen ob sie auch in Waage hängt.

Um einen Diebstahl des Gerätes zu erschweren wird die Abdeckung mithilfe einer Torxschraube direkt am verriegelten Akku festgezogen. So bleibt nur die Möglichkeit die Klingel abzureisen oder die Troxschraube herauszudrehen. Dies ist jedoch fast unmöglich umzusetzen ohne dabei aufgenommen zu werden.

Nach der erfolgreichen Montage steht der Einrichtung der Doorbell 2 nichts mehr im Weg.



*Einrichtung*


Zum einrichten der Doorbell 2 wird zwingend ein W-LAN fähiges Gerät (z.B. Handy, Laptop oder Tablet) benötigt.

Als erstes ist zu empfehlen die dazugehörige „Ring-App“ aus dem Store herunterzuladen, die leider unter iOS nicht vollständig ins Deutsche übersetzt ist. Dies ist jedoch nicht von Nachteil für jemanden der keine Englisch beherrscht, da die App mit vielen Bildbeschreibungen und How-To Videos auskommt.

Die eigentliche Einrichtung beginnt sobald der Setup-Button für ein paar Sekunden gedrückt gehalten wird. Nun erzeugt sie ein eigenes W-LAN mit dem sich das für die Einrichtung gewählte Gerät verbinden muss. Für die Fortsetzung der Einrichtung muss ab diesem Zeitpunkt die App verwendet werden. Hierzu muss ein Ring-Account erstellt werden, dies kann über die App oder die Internetseite geschehen. Bei der Erstellung des Accounts müssen (!) Name, Adresse und Telefonnummer angegeben werden. Nun kann die Doorbell 2 über die App mit dem eigenen W-LAN verbunden werden. Ab dem Zeitpunkt erzeugt die Doorbell 2 kein eigenes W-LAN mehr.

Ist dies erledigt können nun endlich multiple Einstellungsmöglichkeiten genutzt werden. Es ist zum Beispiel möglich den Bewegungssensor in Höhe und Tiefe zu sensibilisieren. Die maximale Wahrnehmungsentfernung beträgt 9m. Um in der Nacht akustische Signale über Bewegungen zu vermeiden besitzt die Doorbell 2 eine Stummfunktion. Des Weiteren können über die App mehrere Geräteinformationen, wie der Ladezustand des Akkus oder die Stärke des W-LAN Signal abgerufen werden. Auch die Durchführung von Updates und die Einrichtung des Chime Pro Gongs sind möglich. Der Chime Pro bietet 14 Bewegungstöne und 15 Gongtöne. Die Lautstärke des Chime Pro lässt sich leider nur für Bewegungsmelder und Klingelsignal gleichzeitig einstellen, so sind beide Signale immer gleich laut.

Eine Benutzung der Klingel von mehreren Personen ist problemlos möglich. Hierzu muss die betroffene Person, von der einrichtenden Person eingeladen werden und sich ebenfalls einen Account erstellen. Danach kann auch dieser Liveschaltungen oder Aufnahmen in der App einsehen. Einstellungen der Doorbell 2 können jedoch weiterhin lediglich von der ersteinrichtenden Person vorgenommen werden.


*Erste Benutzung*


Bewegt sich nun jemand im eingestellten Bewegungsradius erhält man eine Benachrichtigung über die App und ein akustisches, vom Klingelton zu unterscheidendes Signal, sofern ein Chime Pro vorhanden ist. Nach der Aktivierung des Bewegungsmelders ist eine Livebild Schaltung möglich. Bei einer Nichtnutzung des Livebildes wird eine ca. 30-sekündige Aufnahme gestartet, die dann in der Ring Cloud gespeichert wird. Die gespeicherten Aufnahmen können dann auf der App angesehen werden. Eine Speicherung der Aufnahmen ist jedoch nur im Zusammenhang mit einem Abonnement möglich. Die ersten 30 Tage kann dies kostenlos genutzt werden, danach wird dies kostenpflichtig. Die Höhe der Kosten hängt von der Art des „Protetcion Plans“ ab.

Wird der Klingelknopf betätigt, erhält der Gast von der Doorbell 2 ein akustisches Signal und ein Lichtsignal als Bestätigung. Des Weiteren erhält auch der Besitzer eine Benachrichtigung über die App und je nach Anschluss der Klingel auch ein akustisches Signal über die Türinstallation/Chime Pro oder beides. Genau wie bei einer Bewegung ist nun ebenfalls eine Livebild Schaltung und eine Audioschaltung möglich. Dies kann unabhängig vom aktuellen Standort des Besitzers geschehen. Da die Auflösung 1080p beträgt und der Aufnahmewinkel 160° beträgt ist es fast unmöglich vor der Klingel zu stehen und nicht vollständig aufgenommen zu werden. Die 1080p sind hier nur symbolisch, es wird tatsächlich in 1080p aufgelöst doch  mit einer so geringen Bitrate, dass es sich um 480p oder 720p Übertragung handelt. Es ist jedoch ausreichend, um auf 2-3 Meter Kfz-Kennzeichen zu erkennen. Die Audioqualität ist vergleichbar mit einem Mobilfunktelefonat im 3G-Netz.

Ein wichtiger Hinweis ist jedoch, dass die Person die aufgenommen wird ohne einen entsprechenden Hinweis nicht mitbekommt ob und wann sie aufgenommen wird. Aufgrund der Gesetze in Deutschland muss also darauf geachtet werden, dass ein entsprechender Hinweis so angebracht wird, dass er gelesen werden kann bevor die betroffene Person in den Aufnahmeradius der Doorbell 2 geraten kann. Des Weiteren ist es verboten öffentliche Räume und Nachbargrundstücke ohne eine entsprechende Vereinbarung aufzunehmen. Zusätzlich müssen alle wohnhaften Personen über die Anbringung und Nutzung der Kamera informiert werden.

Eine offene Frage bezüglich der Speicherung bleibt jedoch bestehen, da in einem der Ring Abonnements eine unendliche Speicherung von Videos vorgesehen ist, was das Bundesdatenschutzgesetzt in Deutschland Jedoch untersagt.



*Datenschutz*


Das Thema Datenschutz ist momentan in aller Munde, dass liegt nicht nur an den vergangenen Enthüllungen von E. Snowden und dem Papiertiger namens DSGVO sondern auch an der Unfähigkeit der Unternehmen mit den erhobenen Daten depersonalisiert oder anonymisiert zu arbeiten. Es fehlt so ziemlich an jeder Ecke die Transparenz, es genügt nicht zu sagen man *verarbeite Daten weiter im Zuge von…teilt mit Partnern…etc.*, hier müssen klare Richtlinien geschaffen werden.


So ergeht es leider auch teilweise der Doorbell 2. Ring bemüht ich zwar sehr um Transparenz und listet genau auf was gesammelt wird und mit wem geteilt wird, jedoch ist die Liste der erhobenen Daten mehr als frech. Als kleines Beispiel hier die ersten Zeilen der Daten die Ring sammelt:

·         Kontaktinformationen, wie z. B. Name, Telefonnummer, E-Mail-Adresse und Postanschrift;

·         Kontoinformationen, wie z. B. Online-Passwörter und andere zum Zugriff auf Ring-Produkte und Dienste erforderliche Anmeldedetails;

·         Zahlungsinformationen, wie z. B. Name, Rechnungsanschrift und Einzelheiten der zur Zahlung verwendeten Karte, wie Kartennummer, Ablaufdatum und Sicherheitscode, die durch unseren Zahlungsdienstleister in unserem Auftrag gesammelt und gespeichert werden; Ring speichert nur die letzten vier Stellen Ihrer Zahlungskarte und das Ablaufdatum;

·         Die geographische Position Ihres Mobilgeräts, wenn Sie der Erfassung dieser Daten zustimmen


Für sich alleine genommen wirkt keine dieser Informationen besonders schlimm, betrachtet man sie jedoch im Ganzen ergibt sich ein vollständiges Profil von euch. Es bleibt bestimmt die Möglichkeit bestehen alles mit „fake Daten“ und Bestellungen auf Guthaben oder Prepaid Karten abzuwickeln, doch aus welchem Grund sollte ein solcher Aufwand betrieben werden, wenn andere Unternehmen dieselbe Technik nur viel datensparsamer anbieten?


Dazu kommt dann noch die Problematik, dass die von der Kamera aufgenommen Videos und Live Gespräche auf einem US-Server abgelegt und geroutet werden. Datenschutz in den USA ist eine noch verzwicktere Sache als in Europa, diese zu erklären würde aber vermutlich die Maximalzeichenlänge sprengen Aus diesem Grund sollte man unbedingt zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass alles was vor dieser Klingel artikuliert oder gestikuliert wird anschließend in die USA wandert.


Wie man klar erkennen kann muss man, bei Nutzung dieser Klingel, ein extremes Vertrauen zur Firma Ring haben, immerhin sieht, hört und speichert sie ALLES was vor der Kamera passiert.  Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit im Ring Account die Videos zu löschen, doch ist weg auch wirklich weg oder nur für den User ausgeblendet und für die Firma weiter verwertbar?


Seit dem 27. Februar 2018 ist die Firma Ring zu 100% eine Tochter von Amazon Inc.


*Fazit*


Das waren nun sehr viele Informationen auf einmal. Damit ihr eine Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Doorbell 2 treffen könnt fasse ich nochmals die wichtigsten Punkte zusammen.

Das umfangreiche mitgelieferte Zubehör ist ein Punkt der definitiv für die Firma Ring spricht. Nicht jeder hat immer das passende Werkzeug für eine solche Montage zu Hause. Des Weiteren überzeugt die Doorbell 2 durch die sehr einfache Einrichtung per App, die mithilfe der vielen Bilder beim ersten Versuch von jedem gemeistert werden kann. Auch die Verbindung mit weiteren Personen zur gemeinsamen Nutzung ist durch eine einfache E-Mail die an die entsprechende Person gesendet wird sehr einfach gehalten. Auf die App bezogen bedeutet dies, dass diese sehr einfach in der Handhabung und Steuerung ist. Auch Bild- und Tonqualität sind bereit bei DSL 2000 sehr überzeugend. Die Nachtsicht der Doorbell 2 ist von so hoher Qualität, dass alles erkennbar bleibt.

Über den Akku kann definitiv gesagt werden, dass dieser die versprochenen 1.000 Ereignisse problemlos hält. Auch die Wärmeentwicklung des Akkus konnte mich überzeugen, da er selbst nach längerer Videonutzung nicht wärmer als Handwarm wird, selbst bei den Außentemperaturen der letzten Wochen.

Leider gibt es auch einige negative Punkte die für viele mehr Gewicht haben als die positiven. Zu Beginn der Einrichtung wurde ich leider nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass ein 30-tägiges Testabonnement gestartet wird. Dies empfinde ich als sehr kritisch, da ich es erst bemerkt habe als die erste Aufnahme in der App erschien. Ein weiterer sehr kritischer Punkt betrifft den Datenschutz und die Datensammelwut. Ich weiß hier habt ihr im letzten Abschnitt schon einiges dazu gelesen, jedoch denke ich dieses Thema ist von so großer Bedeutung das es hier nochmals einer Erwähnung bedarf. Also informiert euch bitte genau welche Daten gespeichert werden und wofür sie überhaupt verwendet werden.

Legt man das Augenmerk ausschließlich auf den technischen Aspekt kann ich die Doorbell 2 zu 100% empfehlen. Wer also über den hohen Preis von 199€ UVP hinwegsehen kann hat mit dieser Klingel sicher keine falsche Entscheidung getroffen.






Zubehör
 


++
 


Einrichtung
 


++
 


App
 


+
 


Bildqualität
 


+
 


Tonqualität
 


++
 


Akkulaufzeit
 


+
 


Datenschutz
 


-
 


Abonnements
 


-
 


Preis
 


+/-



Abschließend kann ich nur sagen das die Doorbell 2 definitiv weiter von mit genutzt und empfohlen wird. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit meinem Test einen Einblick in die Welt der „smarten“ Türklingeln geben und euch so in eurer Entscheidung unterstützen.


Zuletzt geht noch ein herzlicher Dank an die Firma Grayling die mir das Testgerät zur Verfügung gestellt haben!


----------

